# More pig ear treats for dogs recalled in multistate outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2019)

* More pig ear treats for dogs recalled in multistate outbreak*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2019 01:07 pm Lennox Intl Inc. of Edison, NJ, joins the list of companies involved in a federal and state investigation regarding contaminated pig ear dog treats that are likely responsible for a multistate, multidrug-resistant Salmonella outbreak.  Lennox Intl Inc, has recalled its Natural Pig ears because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella, according to a notice...  Continue Reading


----------

